# Mammoth Grand Fondo....see you there.



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Mammoth Gran Fondo - Century Ride | California | High Sierra Fall Century


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

How was the fondo?

I enjoy riding up there but am usually alone and thus have not ventured very far east of 395. Curious how the route back from Benton was.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

it was awesome!


it was hot, dry and high. 

scenery was simply fantastic!!!

temps in the high 90-100s. altitude was 6-8K. 7K of climbing (moderate, not too much).....windy towards the end and back to benton....awesome smooth (fresh tarmac) downhills....fast and smooth. the SAG stops were great, really well done....better than the Giro Italia Beverly Hills.....great after party in the Village as well. very well run event, will do it again next year for sure. 





porterhouse said:


> How was the fondo?
> 
> I enjoy riding up there but am usually alone and thus have not ventured very far east of 395. Curious how the route back from Benton was.


----------

